# where to get building detail parts



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Where is a good source for getting building detail parts (windows, doors roof parts and such) I know ebay is full of the stuff but seems pretty pricy for what little you get.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I look around on forums and eBay for box lots of parts...my most recent I purchased on this forum---$10 and I've already put together two buildings and re-detailed a third...:thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Treat yourself to a copy of the 2013 Walthers catalog. Any decent LHS that carries trains will have it, or you can order directly from Walthers.
There is a section that's LOADED with super detailing parts and pieces.
The catalog is typically about $13-$15 and worth every penney.
Bob


----------



## pattaya65 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Details*

I would pick up a Walthers catalog a couple years back for referance to get an idea of whats been available. Then just start looking at train meets and forums. Dont spend the money for a current Walthers catalog if its just for referance.
Thanks
Wayne


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Sometimes you can find detail pieces at Hobby Lobby in the doll house section. Take something with you for scale reference though.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

http://grandtline.com/

http://tichytraingroup.com/


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the links and responses, I finally got the products at prices I could live with. Next question, most of the stuff I got is the white metal castings, any specific glue that works better than others for this? I will be gluing it to wood or cardstock. Thanks again


----------

